# Stupid Mistake



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We did a little informal off hand shooting today to celebrate the 4th. Shot up box and 1/2 of 45/70 hand loads from deer season.
I was lucky when new rifle season was announced I had a 45/70 Marlin. I've had this gun for years. Rifle was fine tuned with a
Lyman reciever sight. I had witness plate marked with white nail polish. Had shot this gun a lot and got pretty good with it. Upon
announcement of new regs I took off reciever sight and put on good 3x9. Sighted for dead on at 100 yds, shot under 2"/5 shots.
Well shooting at random distances today I found out it's hard to judge holdover through scope. For distances deer are shot in
SE Ohio I should have left reciever sight on gun. So looks like back to bench with the peeps. I have 44 mag Marlin that is going
to get peeps also. The one that does best at 100yds is the one I'm going to use. On my 30/30, 35 Rem, and a 30/06 I have
Reciever or Tang sights. When deer hunting out of state I don't use apparature, I shoot right through ring, a very quick and
accurate system.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/rifle_trajectory_table.htm. This is just one of many charts to use. Before pulling scope, try a sight in like suggested in chart. I've sighted my scopes in for years using a bullet calculator similar too how this chart is figured and always have been happy. There are a few 45/ 70 loads listed. When using my .243 I shoot from 20-200 yards and never have to use a hold over/under using an 125yrd sight in. On my 20 gauge I us a 80 yard sight in and downed a deer at 15 yards and about 150 yards and held right on the cross hairs. Have used this method with a few other rifles and it always works. Just figured I would put it out there. There are many methods this is just the one I choose to use.


----------

